# Weight Gaining



## Torque (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been wanting to gain weight for some time now I'm currently unhappy with my build as I'm too thin. Ive tried eating more and also whey protein shakes but nothing seems to work. Is there any other things I can do to gain weight? I heard that you can get tablets from the doctor which make you gain weight but haven't been to see my doctor about it yet. Its a big issue for me I want to get bigger so any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 21, 2009)

wow i wish i had that problem. just eat and eat, sounds like fun to me.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Height / weight ?

What are you eating ?

How many calories per day ?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

If you're not currently working out, start. Cardio tends to burn more calories than bodybuilding, so focus more on building up your muscles. Muscle also weighs more than fat.


----------



## Torque (Oct 20, 2009)

6 Ft tall / about 9 and a half stone
Eating junk food
Probably about 2000 caleries on an average day (sometimes I don't have much of an appetite)


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Start upping your calories with clean food. If you want a list of some foods PM me. I'm suprised at 2kcals your not gaining though. I would go up to 2300 then 2500 and so on until you are gaining.

6 " and 126 lbs you are an ectomorph so it's not going to come easy.


----------



## boundforglorywt (Oct 24, 2009)

Torque said:


> 6 Ft tall / about 9 and a half stone
> Eating junk food
> Probably about 2000 caleries on an average day (sometimes I don't have much of an appetite)


wow, only 2000 cals, that's what i would be talking in if i was on a cut (trying to loose weight) if you trying to gain weight join a gym and bump your calories up, try going to about 3500-4000 calories per day. also try to take it around 1 gram or protein per pound of body weight and 0.5 grams or fat per body weight. hope this helps


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm in the exact same position you are. Maybe you could try glutamine tablets as well (I think they increase your body's ability to absorb protein). Take them in the morning and then drink a protein shake afterwards and then do some exercise. You can buy them at any nutritional stores (Holland & Barretts for example)

Also, not sure how you are with consistency. My problem was that I took protein shakes for a while then stopped and now, just take them on an on-off basis. Same with the rest of my diet as well - sometimes I will eat 2000 calories, sometimes I will eat far less etc.

I wouldn't recommend eating loads of junk food though - I tried that once (ate loads of McDonalds) but hated it - I soon realised how slow it was making me. I would be running for the bus and feel very out of breath quickly.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Start lifting weights and eat more. Will probably need the protein shakes from the way you are talking, but maybe try adding peanut butter to them. That way you get some good fats too and it actually tastes pretty good with chocolate whey.

The weight lifting should also increase your appetite because your body will sense the need for food.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I've posted this a dozen times already, so I'll keep it short. I was 6'1", 135 lbs in high school, started weight lifting, got up to 160 lbs, lean but a bit muscular. Then I focused on my diet as well as weight lifting and gained 35 lbs within 6 months, after doing research on bodybuilding.com and more research on this site, which proved invaluable (and free!):

http://www.gain-weight-muscle-fast.com/

Long story short, start weight lifting and start watching what you eat. I hear good things about Rippetoes' beginner routine. Start eating 3000 calories a day, split into 5-6 meals, getting as much protein as you can (get a good weight gain powder) and a daily multivitamin. If you are anything like me, you'll see results within the first month, your friends will see results within the first 2 months, and people who haven't seen you in the first 3 months will not be able to recognize you.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

STKinTHEmud said:


> hear good thinks about Rippetoes' beginner routine. QUOTE]
> 
> He has you do squats three times a week in the beginner one..... IMO it creates a very quick burn out to someone just starting out. Maybe as long as you don't over do the amount of weight it could work great for newb gains.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm pretty much in the same position as you. In fact you've probably seen some of my threads here already.

I've run into a few obstacles but the most important things I figured out are this:

- Eat caloric dense foods.
- Schedule. Every. Single. Meal. (have exact times and be consistent).
- Measure out calories for every single meal.
- Only drink whole milk, for refreshments and with meals. Only drink water when exercising. 
- Keep a list of several different types of food you can rotate with. If you only have one type of food you eat, you'll get bored and discouraged. (you also won't eat as fast if you hate what you eat).
- Get on a proper sleeping schedule. You can't lift weight if you're not eating well. You can't eat well unless you schedule your meals well. You can't schedule your meals unless you schedule sleep and go to sleep and wake up at the same time every day. Be boring and go to sleep at the same time every night and wake up at the same time every morning. Staying up late inconsistently and waking up inconsistently will not cut it.

Also let me emphasize again, you need to eat caloric dense foods. Most people fail at "eating more", because while they may be eating a greater volume of food, it's not more caloric dense. Don't fill you're stomach volume up on none-caloric dense food, you're appetite is only so big so might as well make every single square inch count.

Here's a good website showing the difference between caloric dense food and none-caloric dense food. http://www.wisegeek.com/what-does-200-calories-look-like.htm


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

^what's some examples of "caloric dense" food?


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Banzai said:


> ^what's some examples of "caloric dense" food?


To get started I'd just checkout this link to get an idea of what I'm saying. It gives you a visual representation of caloric density. All the foods on the plates there are 200 calories. Yet the more caloric dense foods are smaller volume wise, so in reality there is less food to eat for the same amount of calories.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-does-20...-look-like.htm

But here's a rudimentary list off the top of my head:

- Peanut butter.
- Whole milk.
- Almonds.
- Avocados.
- Creme cheese.
- Potato/macaroni salad.
- Yogurt.
- Brie cheese.
- Canola oil.
- Butter.
- ect.

To be honest, there's not too many "super caloric dense" foods in the world. The list is probably under 20 items. What I found from just being a regular skinny guy, is most foods are not caloric dense. So "eating more", isn't easy. While you may need to "eat more", it's more important to "eat smarter". For example while everyone says "eat your fruits and vegetables", most fruit and vegetables have practically no calories. If you wanted to eat 2000 calories of lettuce, you'd have to eat literally a wheel barrel full of lettuce.

Most caloric dense things seem to be in the form of spreads, rather than foods itself. So for instance, bread alone may not have high caloric density, but combined with peanut butter, you can really up the calories. Also a full tall glass of whole milk can be about 200 calories. If you're aiming for 5-600 calories per a meal, have a tall glass of whole milk with every meal and now you're down to 3-400 that you actually need to eat.

Whenever I go to the store, I always try buying the most caloric dense of whatever it is I'm buying. So if I'm buying a loaf of bread, I'll compare the nutrition facts on both and see, which one has more. In some cases the same size pieces of bread will have a difference of a 150 calories.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

^Thanks for the link.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

It also helps to know what body type you are. There are three main types Ectomorph, Mesomorph and Endomorph from what you wrote i think you might be an Ectomorph; in other words a "hardgainer". Do some research on these three to help determine a nutrition plan and weightlifting plan.

For example i'm a Ectomorph a "hard gianer". The only weight im puting on is lean muscle. i went from 140lb-170lb since i started weightlifting. I think weightlifting is the best option for you. If you do deicide to weightlift do alot of research on it, there is more to it than just picking up a dumbbell;lol i had to learn the hard way.

I am also Currently takeing a dietray supplement called "quick mass" it has 1010 calories per serving 56g of Protein and 168g carbohydrates and much more. the 1010 calories help alot to put on some weight. Oh ya thanks for the links guys they are very helpful.


----------



## Torque (Oct 20, 2009)

SOME said:


> It also helps to know what body type you are. There are three main types Ectomorph, Mesomorph and Endomorph from what you wrote i think you might be an Ectomorph; in other words a "hardgainer". Do some research on these three to help determine a nutrition plan and weightlifting plan.
> 
> For example i'm a Ectomorph a "hard gianer". The only weight im puting on is lean muscle. i went from 140lb-170lb since i started weightlifting. I think weightlifting is the best option for you. If you do deicide to weightlift do alot of research on it, there is more to it than just picking up a dumbbell;lol i had to learn the hard way.
> 
> I am also Currently takeing a dietray supplement called "quick mass" it has 1010 calories per serving 56g of Protein and 168g carbohydrates and much more. the 1010 calories help alot to put on some weight. Oh ya thanks for the links guys they are very helpful.


That "quick mass" seems like it could be good for me. Ive just been on the site and it said available for us customers only. Is there anywhere I can buy it or a product very similar? I'm in the UK.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Torque said:


> That "quick mass" seems like it could be good for me. Ive just been on the site and it said available for us customers only. Is there anywhere I can buy it or a product very similar? I'm in the UK.


You can try looking for it at nutrition store. There is a similar product that i know of it's called Cyto Gainer, it doesn't have as much Calories as quick mass though. http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/cs/gainer.html

try googleing there are alot of weight gaining supplements in the market.


----------



## Torque (Oct 20, 2009)

I found this available in the UK. Almost 1000 calories per serving. Mixed with whole milk I imagine it would be over 1000 calories. Should I try this?

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=4192


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Torque said:


> I found this available in the UK. Almost 1000 calories per serving. Mixed with whole milk I imagine it would be over 1000 calories. Should I try this?
> 
> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=4192


Looks great! give it a try and tell me how it gose.


----------



## Torque (Oct 20, 2009)

SOME said:


> Looks great! give it a try and tell me how it gose.


I will do mate thanks for the help.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Steel cut oats are something you should definately pick up. They are very calorie dense, and the healthiest carb you can get. They way I use them is by grinding them up raw in a coffee grinder. Do one cup (which I think is around 600 cals in itself), throw that in a shake with lots of milk and a scoop of chocolate whey. That in itself is should be around 1000 cals, and for some healthy fats you can throw in some peanut butter, or some canola oil. Rock two or three of those a day, as well as at least three or four whole food meals with at least 30 grams of protein each, and lots of carbs. I'm an ectomorph myself, you're really gonna have to shovel in the food, but those shakes will force you to gain. I highly recommend making your own weight gainer shake over the straight powdered ones. Good luck.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

solid advice above^^ I think I may just have to do that myself actually, finally got back to my 'workout weight' after going down to 150 because I stopped working out..looking to get to 190 or so, every bit helps!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've got the same problem...

I'm 5'6" 110lb
I'm at about 2k calories and find I gain nothing. I don't work out, and not really doing any cardio. I hate going to gyms, would using dumbbells work just the same??


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Phoenix87 said:


> I've got the same problem...
> 
> I'm 5'6" 110lb
> I'm at about 2k calories and find I gain nothing. I don't work out, and not really doing any cardio. I hate going to gyms, *would using dumbbells work just the same??*


That's actually a good option if you are lifting by yourself because you don't need a spotter. And yes, it can work just as well for quite a while. I think the only point you'd run into problems is if you started lifting massive amounts.

You can find demonstration videos online for how to do the different lifts with dumbbells only.

For example: dumbbell squats - Google Search


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

GnR said:


> Steel cut oats are something you should definately pick up. They are very calorie dense, and the healthiest carb you can get. They way I use them is by grinding them up raw in a coffee grinder. Do one cup (which I think is around 600 cals in itself), throw that in a shake with lots of milk and a scoop of chocolate whey. That in itself is should be around 1000 cals, and for some healthy fats you can throw in some peanut butter, or some canola oil. Rock two or three of those a day, as well as at least three or four whole food meals with at least 30 grams of protein each, and lots of carbs. I'm an ectomorph myself, you're really gonna have to shovel in the food, but those shakes will force you to gain. I highly recommend making your own weight gainer shake over the straight powdered ones. Good luck.


wow!

Steel cut oats are amazing! I just checked the calorie count on them and they are literally twice the amount of calories of normal oats (160 per 1/4 cup steel vs 160 per 1/2 cup normal). This is a ridiculously easy boost. I'm gonna have to get some of these bad boys, just hope they don't cost that much more. But heck even if they do, they look way worth it!


----------



## DSPFrat (Aug 2, 2009)

Eat a ton and do compound lifts such as deadlifts, squats, bench press, pull ups rows and dips. Deadlifts are my favorite excercise. They build your legs and back like nothing else. Plus they make you so much stronger. Lifting straps help with your pull excercises, I use them myself.


----------



## dragons09 (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW the main cause of my anxiety is my body. Im so damn skinny. 115lbs 5'10''. Im scared to approach girls or larger guys because I feel weak or intimidated. I only feel comtable around other skinny people. If I was bigger my anxiety would be tottaly gone but iI lack the motivation to gain weight. I have tried and failed atleast 10 times. So hard I am an extreme ectomorph thats for sure


----------

